# King of the Cage: Caged Chaos Saturday March 10



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

*King of the Cage*
Caged Chaos

Saturday March 10, 2007

Manny Tapia vs Ryan Diaz
Thomas Denny vs Erik Apple
Manny Rodriguez vs Jerry Davis


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

This one wasnt too bad, the cameras are getting a little better and were a few fast matches plus a girl fight, and of course a broken arm from a arm bar. That looked a little nasty.


----------

